# Dvla



## emma1972 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well the dreaded letter came today revoking my licence as of the 20 February. I have a full bus, lorry licence as well as the mini bus D1 and the light goods vehicles. I had to fill out the form accepting a 3 year car licence only plus trailer entitlement, B+E.
I knew this was coming and had accepted it more or less and then I read the bottom of the form which stated

The holder of a category B licence (car) may drive a mini bus upto 3.5tonnes and upto 16 passenger seats providing the driving is on a voluntary basis and no payment is received. 

I was gobsmacked because they take away the D1 minibus which also allows upto 16 seats but not for hire or reward, as they believe you are putting passengers lives at risk. 

So I ask what is the difference in the 16 passengers lives I can "risk" on a voluntary basis and the 16 passengers I could have previously carried with my D1 entitlement. The worlds gone mad!


----------



## diagonall (Feb 3, 2009)

emma1972 said:


> Well the dreaded letter came today revoking my licence as of the 20 February. I have a full bus, lorry licence as well as the mini bus D1 and the light goods vehicles. I had to fill out the form accepting a 3 year car licence only plus trailer entitlement, B+E.
> I knew this was coming and had accepted it more or less and then I read the bottom of the form which stated
> 
> The holder of a category B licence (car) may drive a mini bus upto 3.5tonnes and upto 16 passenger seats providing the driving is on a voluntary basis and no payment is received.
> ...



The rules are odd to say the least. You can get your PLG license back though. Just make sure you follow the guidelines.
What I find odd to is they put a weight restriction on yet give me my tractor license back and I can be towing up 1700 whgt with a slurry spreader go work that one out.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 3, 2009)

i have been diabetic for 9 years and have never had anything since diagnosis but a car license. watch out for the dvla as they seem to move the goal posts quite a bit.


----------



## emma1972 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Sue, I have applied for the PLG which hopefully will run continuously but they really do have stupid rules. Id like you to take your tractor and slurry spreader and go spread a little on DVLA head office. We are supposed to be a European state yet other European countries have different rules. Some are the same as us but some are enlightened enough to issue short term licences based on medical opinion on an individual basis. 
Well Rant over.


----------



## emma1972 (Feb 3, 2009)

Mike

Your car licence lets you drive a mini bus upto 3.5T upto 16 passenger seats provided it is voluntary, honestly nearly fell off my chair when I read it on their web site. This is a new rule they really cant seem to make up their minds.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 3, 2009)

lol i know that they do change this sort of thing quite often as when i first became a diabetic i had to give up my license for 3 months to prove i could get my levels under control and keep them that way. i had a class 1 hgv when i was diagnosed and have never even been given an clue if i would ever get it back. now i know i can drive a mini bus upto 3.5 tonns i too had a laughing fit lol


----------



## Admin (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW! I can drive mini-buses again! Hmmm - I guess moving the goal posts is a good thing if they are in the right direction!!! Personally I have nevee had a problem with restricted licences as there are many diabetics out there who don't take care and they are a danger on the road. It is a sad fact and unfortunately that reflects on those of us that do take care. It is a very touchy subject. But I would rather be cleared every 3 years, which has never been an inconvenience rather than have someone on the roads that shouldn't be. I must admit I was gutted when I realised I could never drive an HGV (having had T1 since the age of 4) but I have survived! I do believe thoughthat if you develop diabetes if you already have an HGV license you can apply to retain it...I think theer was a post on here a few months ago...I will have a look.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 3, 2009)

Over 30 years ago, before we even had a car my dad passed his driving test on a tractor. Sometimes it feels like he thinks he is still driving one...


----------



## diagonall (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_4022547

This link shows you what you can and can not drive.

Caroline, are you sure your dad has a car driving license? A tractor pass is not the same as a car pass. 
Funny enough if you pass a car test you can drive a tractor.

So I like many others think the DVLA rules are potty.


----------



## stute (Feb 3, 2009)

I get c1 licence 7.5.ton, back on a yearly basis. I need this for my work. 5 years now.


----------



## joeefc (Feb 3, 2009)

.only sent mine of to dvla today.can anyone advise me if it will affect my 7.5 tonne licence i am type 1 p.s phoned dvla medical for some advise, but was shut due to severe weathe.


----------



## emma1972 (Feb 3, 2009)

Joeefc

They automatically revoke the 7.5 T no exceptions they revoke everything and you can only get the car back at first. If you have exceptional circumstances you can apply for the 7.5T category C1 back on an annual basis subject to meeting strict medical tests.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 4, 2009)

Type1_Sue said:


> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_4022547
> 
> This link shows you what you can and can not drive.
> 
> ...



Since my dad passed his test the DVLA rules have changed. He passed his test in about 1974 or 1975, not long afater my nana died. Because of his age and the diabetes my dad has to renew his driving licenec on whatever the regular basis is.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 4, 2009)

Driving licence rules do change. One of my grandmothers never passed a test, just got her licence sometime in 1930s. One of my uncles was given a licence while an Air Training Corps cadet, as he was on a airfield on 2 sides of a civilian road, so he had to have a licence to drive legally on that road. Neither had diabetes, but just to agree with Caroline.

Also, it is possible to pass a test in certain countries (mainly Commonwealth ones where they drive on the left) and exchange it for a UK one. The test may be a little less than is normal in the UK eg 4 left turns, no roundabouts, not traffic lights, no parking manouvres etc, assessed by a policeman who questioned the new driver about catching and cooking river shrimps, not about driving.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 4, 2009)

Did anyone ever see the Jeremy Clarkson programme where they showed people taking the driving test in India? They just had to drive along a length of road for a few minutes without crashing. I think they showed one person passing their test by being a passenger in the back whilst another person took the test!


----------



## emma1972 (Feb 4, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Driving licence rules do change. One of my grandmothers never passed a test, just got her licence sometime in 1930s. One of my uncles was given a licence while an Air Training Corps cadet, as he was on a airfield on 2 sides of a civilian road, so he had to have a licence to drive legally on that road. Neither had diabetes, but just to agree with Caroline.
> 
> Also, it is possible to pass a test in certain countries (mainly Commonwealth ones where they drive on the left) and exchange it for a UK one. The test may be a little less than is normal in the UK eg 4 left turns, no roundabouts, not traffic lights, no parking manouvres etc, assessed by a policeman who questioned the new driver about catching and cooking river shrimps, not about driving.


If you pass a test in another EEC state you can now drive until 70years in the UK on that licence or if you prefer you can swap your licence for a British one free of charge (So you can get points put on it ha ha).


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 4, 2009)

When my father in law left the army he was told because he had been driving lorries he was entitled to an HGV Licence. He turned it down on the grounds that civilian driving was too dangerous without proper lessons!


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 4, 2009)

i find civi's are nutters at the wheel!!!!! lol always have to be at the finish before they start and never look after vehicles either.


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 6, 2009)

emma1972 said:


> If you pass a test in another EEC state you can now drive until 70years in the UK on that licence or if you prefer you can swap your licence for a British one free of charge (So you can get points put on it ha ha).



i am italian and is not true you have a medical test every 10 years and eye test as well  and you can drive up to 3.5 tonn and not up to 7 like in uk


----------



## Einstein (Feb 7, 2009)

I am staggered that as a diabetic with reasonably good controls, one severe hypo in four years, regular attendance at all clinics and on and on we go that my license can be approved for one year, the next for three years, another for two year, nine months.

On my first renewal I had an incredibly strongly worded (and I am in law) explaining BOTH parts of my drivign license had to be returned with the application... great, then you can't hire a car, in the UK if you're lucky someone at the hire company might call DVLA, overseas, get walking... now they have changed it advising you its illegal to drive without a license should they not renew yours.

The other bug bear I have and people beware is just how long DVLA take to renew the license, they have three months, so you sign all the medical forms, provide all names of every doctor you've seen since you were three months old, the declaration, they write straight to your GP, get an answer back by return as they do from everyone else - but still take to the 11th hour, perhaps a little further to renew your license.

Mines up again in October and I am really dreading the renewal as I don't think it will be good news this time!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 7, 2009)

I have to report somewhat easier recent dealings with DVLA. Chronology: Sept 08 Annual Review at Hospital so mentioned to consultant that my licence would expire in Feb 09 and checked it would be OK to list her name; Nov 09 renewal letter & forms from DVLA, took a photocopy & sent back within 2 weeks, emailed consultant to alert her; Dec 09 new licence returned - another 3 years from Feb 09. 

I always an element of fear that it won't be renewed for 3 years or at all - totally irrational fear, as no hypoglycaemia due to my careful approach, and it's been renewed with minimal fuss since 1997 (needed medicals at GP when not attending hospital) but consequences of losing licence would be serious, as I couldn't do my job, and partner doesn't drive, so would miss out on a lot of activities. 

However, I don't have any other conditions, diabetic complications etc, that could affect driving safety (apart from short sightedness perfectly corrected by contact lenses).


----------

